# xorg-7,xmms, utf8

## GreenDragon

После перехода на xorg-7 не удается руссифицировать меню XMMS-а. 

Все действия описанные на http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way и

http://wiki.fantoo.ru/index.php/HOWTO_GTK1_with_UTF8 выполнены.

Плейлист отображает русский нормально (см. http://yumi.ztu.edu.ua/prik/xmmsblya-1.png) меню - кракозяблы.

На всякий случай:

```
$ locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

$ cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LC_ALL=""

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

$ ls /usr/lib/X11/locale/ | grep UTF-8

el_GR.UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8

ja_JP.UTF-8

ko_KR.UTF-8

pt_BR.UTF-8

ru_RU.UTF-8

th_TH.UTF-8

zh_CN.UTF-8

zh_HK.UTF-8

zh_TW.UTF-8

$ ls /etc/gtk | grep UTF-8

gtkrc.ru_RU.UTF-8

```

танцы с бубном в ~/.gtkrc :

```

style "user-font"

{

   fontset="-monotype-arial-medium-r-normal-*-*-130-*-*-p-*-iso10646-1"

}

widget_class "*" style "user-font"
```

и заменой там шрифтов результатов не принесли.

Если кто сталкивался и решилвопрос, просьба поделиться опытом.

Поиском пользовался уж поверьте на слово  :Smile: 

----------

## kon

У меня все работает после

```
emerge app-i18n/gtk1-utf8-fix
```

----------

## GreenDragon

 *kon wrote:*   

> У меня все работает после
> 
> ```
> emerge app-i18n/gtk1-utf8-fix
> ```
> ...

 

Спасибо помогло, только вот, как бы это правильно выразиться ...

fantoo всетаки неофициальный сервер ebuild-ов и не каждому хочется зависеть от оверлеев, почему-то в том же ASP таких проблем нет ...

Это я брюзжу в сторону разработчиков, не любят они почему-то utf8, впрочем, как и я его недолюбливаю уже хотя бы за увеличение размера текстовых файлов  :Smile: 

Еще раз спасибо, видимо, когда делал все тоже самое руками что-то пропустил - старею  :Sad: 

----------

## kon

Лучше немного потерпеть и привыкнуть к утф, чем париться с зоопарком кодировок.

А разработчиков надо долбить, в багзиллу писать.

Хорошо что есть оверлейный ебилд. но нужно еще и мантейнера иксов прижать в темном уголке.

----------

## 4nykey

 *kon wrote:*   

> Хорошо что есть оверлейный ебилд. но нужно еще и мантейнера иксов прижать в темном уголке.

 

Ха, а он тебя пошлёт апстрим и весь сказ   :Cool: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Существуют ли аналоги XMMS под gtk2+?

----------

## 046

Да!

beep-media-player - xmms переписаный на gtk2

Умеет использовать xmms плагины.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *046 wrote:*   

> Да!
> 
> beep-media-player - xmms переписаный на gtk2
> 
> Умеет использовать xmms плагины.

 

Супер! Попробую вечером:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/media-sound/audacious

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

>  *046 wrote:*   Да!
> 
> beep-media-player - xmms переписаный на gtk2
> 
> Умеет использовать xmms плагины. 
> ...

 

попробовал по-быстрому - unicod в плейлисте не умеет или не нашел как всключить, хотя шрифты выбрал нужные.

правда окахалось, что в отличии от моего xmms нормально работает с эквалайзером - надо разбираться с xmms  :Smile: 

----------

## 046

 *GreenDragon wrote:*   

> unicod в плейлисте не умеет или не нашел как всключить, хотя шрифты выбрал нужные.

 Ты можешь указать в параметрах модуля MPEG любую кодировку mp3 тегов. (разумеется которая поддерживается ?conv)

----------

## suslik

emerge app-i18n/gtk1-utf8-fix

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-i18n/gtk1-utf8-fix".

----------

## GreenDragon

 *suslik wrote:*   

> emerge app-i18n/gtk1-utf8-fix
> 
> Calculating dependencies
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "app-i18n/gtk1-utf8-fix".

 

Вы не подключили: 

- оверлеи в make.conf

- не забрали соответствующий ebuild с сайта fantoo

----------

## Sasha2

http://www.nixp.ru/cgi-bin/forum/YaBB.pl?board=soft;action=display;num=1144708583

----------

